# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  24 h uz dijete u bolnici?

## Tea

zanima em ova nadopuna zakona o boravku meme i bebe u bolnici, da li je taj zakon primjenjiv na sve bolnice u RH, da li za sve odjele na kojima su smještena djeca, i ono najvažnije koje se baš mene tiče,  DA LI IMAM PRAVO BITI UZ DIJETE DOK JE NA INTENZIVNOM LIJEČENJU? 

hvala cure

----------

Koliko sam skužila, imaš pravo biti preko dana ako je dijete starije od godine dana, a mlađe od 5, ali ne i po noći...  :Sad:  bez obzira je li na intenzivnoj ili 'običnoj' skrbi...

----------


## lidac2004

> Koliko sam skužila, imaš pravo biti preko dana ako je dijete starije od godine dana, a mlađe od 5, ali ne i po noći...  bez obzira je li na intenzivnoj ili 'običnoj' skrbi...


a sta je sa djecom mladjom od godine dana? 
kaj sa njima nemas pravo biti? :?

----------


## Bubica

Ma može se biti i s djecom mlađom od godine dana, već sam to napisala ali se nešto događa sa forumom  :Sad:

----------


## Tea

neki dan dok je Karla još ležala u bolnici, pitala sam cure na intenzivnoj da li se i na njih odnosi ovaj zakon da majka bude uz dijete stalno? 
i naravno odgovorila mi je da se to nikako ne odnosi na int.njegu nego za obične odjele. oni to osporavaju, pa ako mi netko ima reći da  li je izašao zakon u narodnim novinama i pod kojim člankom je to decidirano?

----------

> a sta je sa djecom mladjom od godine dana? 
> kaj sa njima nemas pravo biti? :?


Ovo nisam ni skužila...do godine dana se podrazumijeva da je roditelj s djetetom barem preko dana, a navodno može i 24h, i to bez plaćanja...

Ja sam zbog tih famoznih 'samo do prvog rođendana' odbila ostavit K u bolnii jer je imao deset dana više, još dojio a doktor je krenuo vikat na mene da šta mi pada na pamet, da on ne mora više dojit i da moram platit ako hoću ostat  :Mad:  

Split, af kors, kad sam došla ovdje sve su se pretrage rješavale ambulantno, nitko nije ni šapnuo riječ 'hospitalizacija'

----------


## Bubica

Pravilnik o pravima iz osnovnog zdravstvenog osiguranja, čl. 46. (ako nisam već sve pobrkala).

----------


## vrabac

U Puli sa djetetom mlađim od 6 mjeseci možeš biti 0-24 h besplatno, a za starije od 6 mj. se plaća - 200 i nešto kn, ne znam točno.

----------


## Bubica

Ne bi trebalo biti tako, po gore navedenom pravilniku svako dijete do pet godina starosti ima pravo da uz njega bude jedan roditelj kroz cijeli dan (na teret bolnice), a ako dijete, do šest mjeseci starosti doji, onda uz njega može biti majka kroz 24 sata. 


Cure, kako pripremamo prijedlog promjene zakona kojim bi se garantiralo roditeljima da mogu biti uz hospitalizirano dijete kroz 24 sata, najmanje do pete godine djeteta, prikupljamo iskustva roditelja kojima je dijete bilo u bolnici. 

Ako imate takvo iskustvo biste li u nekoliko rečenica opisale kako ste se vi i vaše dijete osjećali u tim trenucima i poslali na Rodin mail. 

Nadamo se da će osobna iskustva roditelja potaknuti zakonodavca da prihvati naše prijedloge...

----------


## Tea

navodno da majka može biti uz dijete cijelo vrijeme samo u DNEVNIM BOLNICAMA, a ne na odjelima za trajno liječenje! 

ni meni taj zakon nije potpuno jasan!

bubica, da li bi ti vrijedila i moja priča koja se odnosi na intenzivnu njegu?

----------


## Bubica

naravno!  :Smile:  

Čuli smo već svakakva tumačenja tog pravilnika, ovo da to vrijedi samo za dnevne bolnice je još jedno novo  :Mad:   Nevjerojatno kako su kreativni u izvrdavanju....

Pravilnik vrijedi za svaki boravak dijeteta u bolnici, po mome tumačenju samo ne onda ako je dijete smješteno u ustanovi za liječenje kroničnih bolesti, npr. na Goljaku ili nekakvoj dugotrajnoj rehabilitaciji u nekim specijalnim bolnicama. Upravo na ovaj upit očekujemo odgovor HZZO-a.

----------


## TvrtkoT

Drage mame i kolegice u borbi za našu dječicu,

toliko sam razočarana ovim državnim ustanovama (bolnice, vrtići) da ne znam od kuda da počnem, u biti znam. Jučer mi je nećak (2,5g) završio u klaićevoj bolnici jer si je skoro odrezao jagodicu na prstenjaku. Krvi je bilo puno, a na hitnom prijemu nikoga, djete plaće ja zajedno sa njim. Dolazi sestra nakon mog kucanja na desetera vrata i hladnokrvno veli "Dobar dan, izvolite" nakon toga slijedi pričekaj te molim. To je bilo oko 12,30. Poslani smo na rengen i dogovorena je mala operacija u 17,00 pod općom anestezijom. I onda počinje: mi smo dijete primili, a vi možete ići doma pa nazovite oko 19,00 sati pa ćemo vam reći kako je dijete. Koji kreteni kao da nam nije stalo da vidimo i čujemo kako je prošlo i da li se dijete uopće probudio iz anestezije. Zatim molimo doktora i sestre budući da je mali i da ne bi imao traume neka mama ostane sa njim dok ne izađe van, ali nema šanse politika bolnice ne dozvoljava ni po noći ni po danu, samo u vrijeme posjeta od 14-18 sati. I hvala Bogu na RODAMA. Dođem na posao uključim internet i stranicu roda i vidim da majka do 5.godine dijeteta može biti cijeli dan sa svojim mališanom. Sada nastavljamo borbu i svaka minuta mi je posvećena tom problemu jer sestra i ja imamo klince koji su razlika ni 2 mjeseca tako da mi je kao da je moje, ali mislim da je to svejedno da ni jednoj ženi nije svejedno kad čuje plač dijeteta koji traži svoju majku. Eto izjadala sam se. nadam se da će biti sve u redu.

----------


## ivana7997

he, tvrtko, moja prica je jako jako slicna vasoj. samo sto je moj malac imao 14 mj, prstic je bio mali mali, i htjeli su ga ostaviti u bolnici 7 dana. 

ali nisu.  :D  pobjegli smo

----------


## TvrtkoT

ne kužim kako, doktor nije htio potpisati otpusnicu zbog narkoze, a isto tako se moja sestra svađala tamo jer imamo pravo na ostanak dnevni uz djete. Sad zovem hzzo da vidim nešto ne znam što ali nešto. to je katastrofa

----------


## cekana

osječka bolnica jedina u Hr ima internat za majke, ali dok je moj bebač bio na intenzivnoj isto nisam mogla biti 24h uz njega iako bi me pustili kad sam god sišla

----------


## ivana7997

mi na vl odgovornost. rekla sam da ne dam da mu mala fizicka trauma bude uzrokom velike psihicke
pitala tko ce ga pregledavati u toku noci, rekli nitko. e, onda mi ga dajte doma, ja cu ga gledati
sutradan smo dosli na previjanje, i tak svaki dan. svi su suskali kad smo dolazili - to su oni koji su izasli   :Rolling Eyes:  - i dugo smo cekali svaki put ali u bolnici nismo ostali

----------


## TvrtkoT

Sad zovem HZZO i saznat ću što znači čl 46 pravilnika o zdrav. pa ću javiti. Nadam se uskoro.

----------


## ivana7997

ovaj nas slucaj je bio prije tog pravilnika, tj. te uredbe

----------


## Bubica

nemam sada pri ruci odgovor koji je Udruzi dao HZZO, ali roditelj ima pravo na dnevni boravak uz dijete staro do pet godina. Ima i odredba koja tumači da to vrijedi ukoliko se radi o akutnoj bolesti, a već smo do sada imali primjera da Klaićeva pokušava što više izvrdati pravilnik, posebice je bilo problema na kirurškom odjelu. 

Budite uporni na HZZO-u, tražite konkteran odgovor na vaš slučaj a ne općenite pravne zavrzlame...nadam se stvarno da ćete uspijeti...i drugi puta (ako bude trebalo) odite na Rebro.

----------


## TvrtkoT

Evo cure jesam, dr.Roginić iz HZZO je rekla da su sve akutne bolesti bolesti koje završavaju u bolnici i da moraju dozvoliti majci bude sa djetetom uz uputnicu i da članak 46 stoji i da je na našoj strani. Ali mojoj sestri kad je ona spomenula članak 46 glavnoj sestri u klaićevoj su prijetili, ne znam točno što to još moram saznati, pa se ona uplašila kako će se ponašati prema djetetu dok nje nema.  Budući da sam namjeravala i prije postati članica Rode to ću definitivno učiniti jer ovaj slučaj me je razljutio jako. Isto tako me ljute i vrtići jer se u našem vrtiću još upotrebljavaju trljačice (krpe koje oni iskuhavaju) i brišu im guze posle kakanja bez obzira što sam odnjela mokre maramice itd itd itd.

----------


## anchie76

Tvrtko veselimo se tvom dolasku u jato Roda  :D

----------


## Bubica

i mene veseli tvoje ukljucivanje, trebamo nove snage za rad na pravima djece u bolnicama  :Smile:  

A za prijetnje, treba ih usmjeriti prema HZZO-u.

----------


## zmajić

Mi smo prošlu nedjelju otišli u Klaićevu zbog temperature i kašlja bebe stare mjesec dana, dijagnoza  - upala pluća - hospitalizacija. Objasnili su mi da mama može biti sa bebom od 10-19 sati, našto sam ja rekla da se sigurno šale jerbo moja beba doji svaka cca 2 sata, a ja naravno ne želim da ju se hrani adaptiranim mlijekom, pa će se u mom slučaju morati napraviti iznimka, zar ne? Doktorica je rekla da nemaju smještaj za mene, pa sam rekla da mi daju samo stolicu.
Prvu noć sam ostala - na stolici.
Drugi dan su mi rekli da to nema smisla, da moram spavati, da ću izgubiti mlijeko, da moram ići doma... i na kraju mi zabranili da ostanem drugu noć..
Premorena od svega otišla sam u 11 navečer, izdojila se svega 40 ml i rekla sestri da joj da i adaptirano jer joj mojeg mlijeka neće biti dosta. Vratila sam se u 6 ujutro.
Drugi dan su nas pustili doma (jer blizu živimo), pa smo dolazili 2 puta dnevno na inhalaciju, drenažu i aspiraciju...
Uglavnom, pre pre strašno...
Nikad više u Klaićevu

----------


## Bubica

:Sad:  , po zakonu si imala pravo na 24 satni boravak uz dijete

----------


## Bubica

Moram reći još i ovo - čovjeku stvarno ništa drugo ne preostaje nego pripremiti se unaprijed na način da se dobro raspita kakvi su običaji u pojedinim bolnicama i da onda, ukoliko dođe do hospitalizacije djeteta, ode u onu bolnicu za koju zna da će pružiti bolje uvjete njegovom djetetu. Za sada se čini da je to, u Zagrebu, ipak Rebro. 

kada je dijete bolesno i iznenada ostane u bolnici teško se boriti protiv birokracije, konačno stvarno se zapita koliko daleko trebaš ići kada tvoje dijete ostje u bolnici. Zato treba, ako je ikako moguće, odlučiit se za bolnicu unaprijed, vodeći računa o tome koliko ćete moći biti s djetetom.

----------


## TvrtkoT

naravno, sad ću nazvati sve bolnice i vidjeti koja ima najbolju hitnu  koji su uvjeti . ne znam danas više ne mogu ni razmišljati. Toliko priča, toliko razočarenje. Sutra ću nastaviti dalje i obavijestit ću vas kako je sve prošlo.

----------


## ivana7997

meni se cini da ovakve op zahvate rade samo u klaicevoj. ako netko zna drukcije, molim tocnu informaciju. svaki put kad mi koji klinac padne, ja se prvo pomolim da ne moramo u klaicevu. 

mislim da ne rebru ili salati nemas kaj traziti ako imas prijelom, uganuce ili sl ozljedu. 

voljela bih da to nije tocno. zna li tko?

----------


## Bubica

nemam pojma, nisam o tome razmišljala. Znam da su nama rekli da teritorijalno spadamo pod Rebro, jednom smo išli na hitnu u Klaićevu (zbog temp) i jedva su nas primili (ali jesu!), tako da bi ja sada automatski za sve išla na Rebro (sva sreća i jesmo kada je B morao ostati u bolnici).

----------


## Josipova_mama

ovo je pitanje koje i mene muči strašno, jer se izgleda spremamo na operaciju spuštanja testisa. 
Koliko znam, u Virovitici su dobri po tom pitanju, uglavnom puštaju mame da ostanu cijele dane i noći sa djetetom (vjerojatno to zavisi od dobi djeteta, ali znam da je jedna mama dvogodišnjaka - doduše nakon svađa i prve noći na stolici - dobila krevet uz dijete). No kako smo razmišljali ići na operaciju u ZG, u Klaićevu kod dr. Bahtijarevića, ovi natpisi sa neostankom uz dijete u Klaićevoj su me lagano uspaničili.
Znam da je svako dijete predragocjeno, i kroz svoju struku (psiholog) znam koje sve posljedice ostavljanje dijeteta u bolnici može imati na dijete, zato  mi je prestrašno da ne daju da se bude sa djetetom osim u vrijeme posjeta.   :Sad:  
Moje dijete ne sisa, ali zato ne spava cijelu noć u komadu, i ne mogu si zamisliti da se probudi usred noći a da ja ne budem uz njega...
ZAnima me zapravo kakva je situacija sa dogovorenim operacijama, a ne hitnim slučajevima, da li ako se dogovorimo, mogu dobiti krevet uz dijete u Klaićevoj?? Mislim imam ja gdje biti u ZG, ali mi ne pada na pamet ostaviti dijete samo po noći.  :Crying or Very sad:  
Koliko sam shvatila, ove sve situacije se odnose na hitne slučajeve? Ili to nema nikakve veze?

----------


## Josipova_mama

našla u NN izmjenu pravilnika zadnju i niš mi nije jasno

http://www.nn.hr/sluzbeni-list/sluzbeni/index.asp

----------


## imported_Anćica

Ja ne znam što je s tim našim bolnicama , no evo ovako,  kad je moj Filip morao na operaciju ja nisam imala pravo biti uz njega 24 sata jer je on 10 godina star , ali sam zato bila cijeli dan s njim do nekih 19.00 -20.00 h.
Ali se dobro sjećam da je liječnik koji je operirao Filipa , primio na odjel mamu i bebu ... 
Žena je bez problema odmah dobila krevet do bebe

----------


## ivana7997

nazalost, mislim da nema nikakve veze je li slucaj hitan ili nije, sto se klaiceve tice...

----------


## Bubica

da, nema veze...

Josipova_mama, mi smo kolegice  :Smile: . Meni se, ukoliko u Vinkovcima ljudi rade svoj posao, a nema razloga da ga ne rade, cini vaznija mogucnost da budes uz njega 0-24, nego ne. I, nije niti stolica bauk, ja sam na jednoj provela 7 dana (noci) i nije mi bila frka, vec treci dan spavaš ko top, jer jednostavno nemaš izbora. A cinjenica da kada god mi se klinac probudio po noći je vidio mene pokraj sebe, uvjerena sam, njemu je bila jako, jako važna (on je tada imao dvije i pol). 

jedino, ako si u Klaićevoj možeš srediti apartman, tj. da ugovorite operaciju kada apartman bude slobodan.

----------


## ivana7997

ma i to s apartmanom nije sigurno, odnosno znam mame koje su samovale tamo dok je dijete u drugoj prostoriji SATIMA urlalo cekajuci operaciju  :Sad:

----------


## Bubica

:Sad:

----------


## Brunda

Koliko je meni poznato u Klaićevoj sada ni nemaju  apartmane.
Josipova mama, na Rebru imaju 3 apartmana i možeš ih rezervirati (ako ima mjesta) za termin kada se dogovoriš za operaciju. Plaća se 270 kn po danu, ali si od 0-24 uz svoje dijete.

----------


## TvrtkoT

Bok cure, možda vama bude jasnije, na web stranici hzzo-net.hr možete naći  Pravilnik o pravima iz osnovnog zdravstvenog osiguranja, čl. 46. gdje točno piše kako i što treba za ostanak u bolnici sa djetetom. koliko sam ja shvatila dr. Roginić iz HZZO (4806-333 centrala) možeš ostati uz djete bez obzira na bolest s tim da ti treba i uputnica kao i za djete, stim da ti moraju dati jedan obrok te roditelj nije obvezan sudjelovati u dijelu troškova zdravstvene zaštite (participacija) . Roditelj ima i pravo na bolovanje dok je u bolnici sa djetetom.

----------


## Bubica

znamo mi sve to ali i ta prava koja su odnedavno zagarantirana pravilnikom u praksi se vrlo često ne poštuju i boravak roditelja uz dijete se pokušava što više ograničiti. Iznimke su rjeđe...

----------


## Josipova_mama

slažem se...

možeš ti mahat kojim god hoćeš pravilnikom ako oni tebe izbace van...

nakon današnjeg propitivanja, povlačenja veza i vezica (prednost malog grada - svi sve znaju  :Wink:  ) mogu se dogovoriti da ostanem tu u Vtc uz svoje dijete. Platim,, naravno, ali to je stvarno sporedna stvar.

Sad još moramo sa doktoricom dogovoriti kada ćemo i kako na operaciju...

joooj, panika me je toga svega skupa, uopće ne znam kako ćemo to sve skupa odraditi, ali sam uvjerena da moje dijete u bolnici neće prespavati nijednu noć bez mene.

a za svaki slučaj ću ponijeti pravilnik :/

----------

Ja još uvijek nemam dijete, ali se užasavam priča iz bolnica. Ne mogu vjerovati da je tako teško i doktorima shvatiti da se dijete, pogotovo tako malo, ne smije i ne bi trebalo ostavljati na milost i nemilost sestara koje imaju previše posla da bi se bavile svakim djetetom. Ujedno, kako im nije jasno da dijete ne poznaje te tete u bijelom i da želi svoju mamu i da je isprepadano. 
Zar te tamo, koji pišu zakone, nije briga za naraštaj? Ili ne znaju, ili ih jednostavno nije briga????

Nažalost, borba za prirodniji porod i brigu za sopstvenu djecu se stvarno svodi na borbu....Sramota!!!

----------


## NICOLE

Mi bi trebali krajem godine na operaciju kukova na šalatu pa me zanima kako tamo stoje stvari. Dr.mi je rekao tj.napisao hospitalizacija majke ali nisam ga ništa drugo pitala pa ako netko zna molim javite.Hvala

----------


## Maslačkica

Malo podižem i pitam da li je sada MOŽDA nešto bolje?

Da li ima netko možda nekih pozitivnih iskustava? Da li se taj pravilnik IGDJE poštuje?

(strašne su ove bolničke priče... :Sad: )

----------


## Bubica

koliko je bolje - nisam sigurna. Ono to sigurno je bolje je to sto je sve vise roditelja upoznati sa svojim pravima i jasno zahtijevaju njihovo postivanje. Vjerujed da sto bude veći pritisak roditelja da će se situacija u zdravstvenoj zatiti nae djece sve više mijenjati.

----------


## grendi

evo jedno friško iskustvo sa Šalate, moj bembo je prije tri dana završio na Šalati na nefrologiji zbog akutne urinarne infekcije. Borila sam se da ostanem plakala i molila, dežurna doktorica je zaista dala sve od sebe da mi nađe slobodnu sobu ili apartman, međutim, sve je bilo popunjeno  :Crying or Very sad:  . Kako se radi o 5,5 mjesečnoj bebi koja mi je na prsima, dozvoljavaju da dodjem na podoj od 6 do 18 svakih 4h + 1h u vrijeme posjeta, te ostavljam izdojeno mlijeko za noć. Takoo da sve u svemu i nije tako loše   :Smile:  , osoblje je stvarno dobro i humano prema toj djeci, tako da smirena idem kući.

----------


## yasmin

Mi smo isto ležali na Šalati, ivan je imao 7 mjeseci i bili sam s njim na krevetu pored. imala sam sreće da je sestra bila super pa se našlo mjesta i za mene, ne mogu zamisliti kako bi bilo jer je moglo biti i drugačije...

----------


## aldea

Još u četvrtak sam htjela pitati rode kako sniziti jako visoku temperaturu, ali sve se brzo odvijalo pa sada samo mogu pisati o našem traumatičnom iskustvu s bolnicom...
Odlučiš biti mama koja će dojiti svoje dijete dok god to ono bude željelo.Odlučiš primiti ga na spavanje u svoj krevet i ponuditi mu cicu samo da osjeti tvoju blizinu koju treba kada se budi po noći.Odlučiš ne dopustiti da dijete plače duže od nekoliko sekundi i trudiš se odmah otkloniti razlog njegovog plača.A onda tvoje dijete završi u bolnici...I onda O TVOM DJETETU ODLUČUJU DRUGI!
Pokušala sam prihvatiti činjenicu da je ipak bolje za njegovo dobro ostati u bolnici, ali nisam mogla to zamisliti i otišla sam pitati sestre mogu li ostati uz njega.U Osječkoj bolnici je dozvoljen boravak samo jednog roditelja od 11 do 18 sati.I to bi bilo nešto obzirom na ostale bolnice, ali pokušala sam im objasniti da ja dojim i da se moje dijete često budi noću, a upravo tada ga ponovo uspavam isključivo na dojci.Onda su mi rekli da u tom slučaju mogu doći uspavati ga i podojiti ujutro nakon buđenja.Pokušala sam objasniti i da se nismo nikada razdvajali duže od sat vremena, da je jako vezan uz mene i da će vjerojatno cijelo vrijeme bez mene neutješno plakati.I rekla sam da bih platila samo za onu stolicu pokraj njegovog kreveta cijelu noć.Cijelo to vrijeme sam pokušavala kontrolirati situaciju i svoje emocije, ali tada je riječ preuzela jedna sestra   :Evil or Very Mad:  .Prvo je hladno rekla da se svi oni naviknu i da poslije ne plaču.A ja sam rekla da sam ja ipak djetetova majka i da je prirodno da njegov plač boli mene a ne nju.Onda je ona pitala koliko je dijete staro i kad je čula da je 10 mjeseci, upitala je što jede (nije valjda mislila da ću reći da ga isključivo dojim) i onda je tako arogantno rekla da tako "starom" djetetu uopće ne treba dojenje preko noći, a u meni se nešto slomilo i prije nego su mi potekle suze uspjela sam još samo reći da njihova bolnica ipak ima status "Bolnica prijatelj djece" (što uključuje pozitivan odnos osoblja prema dojenju) pa bi baš mogli i imati stavove u skladu s tim.A vjerojatno nije ni čula za to da majčino mlijeko sadrži antitijela koja su mu u trenucima bolesti najpotrebnija i da bi upravo zbog toga trebalo još češće dojiti.I da je majčina dojka jedino nepromjenjivo i sigurno utočište koje upravo u ovakvim situacijama može ublažiti psihičke traume.Izašla sam sa suzama.I ostavila svoje dijete prvi put.Kad sam došla navečer uspavati ga, dočekao me sav prestravljen plačući iz petnih žila.Čim sam ga primila u naručje prestao je plakati, čim je primio cicu sklopio je okice, ali je još narednih pola sata duboko jecao.Neopisivo prestrašno...Na odlasku sam vidjela jednu mamu koja nije odlazila.Pitala sam koliko će ona ostati, a ona je odgovorila da ona ostaje i preko noći jer si plaća internat  :shock: .A zašto meni nitko nije uopće spomenuo tu mogućnost    :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:  MM je nazvao prije ponoći da pita da li spava, ja nisam imala snage.Rekli su mu da spava, a on je meni danas priznao da mi je isto to slagao jer je prepoznao njegov plač u pozadini. 
Tu "dugu mračnu noć" neću opisivati jer ju želim što prije zaboraviti.Ujutro me opet dočekalo dijete koje plače iz petnih žila, a ja sam mu obećala da ga više neću ostaviti.Doktorica je poslije vizite rekla da su nalazi takvi da bi ga mogla i pustiti kući pa da ga dovozimo dva puta dnevno na terapiju, a prije nego ode kući doći će nam to potvrditi.Prekrasno, odmah smo se razveselili.A kad je prošlo to vrijeme, čuli smo da je otišla kući zaboravivši na nas i da ga do ponedjeljka bez nje nitko drugi ne smije pustiti.Pa to je da čovjek doslovce poludi!  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Onda sam se raspitala za internat (koji sam ja plaćala 150,00 kn dnevno, ali za dojenu djecu do 6 mj. može s uputnicom).Tada sam imala pravo biti uz dijete dok ne zaspi i od kada se probudi, a preko noći su me zvali kada je plakao.I bilo bi lijepo kada bi svi imali takvu mogućnost, jer nam je to ipak puno značilo.Sve sestre (osim one   :Evil or Very Mad:  ) su bile drage i pazile na djecu, ali ipak one imaju previše posla i ne stignu brinuti o njihovim osjećajima i umirivati ih kada plaču.
Dakle, MOLIMO dozvolite roditeljima 24 sata uz dijete i svima će biti lakše.

----------


## Mukica

strasno

Meni nije jasno kakvog posla imaju sestre osim da se brinu za bolesnike. Ne kuizim kojeg to one "previse posla" imaju pa se, eto, ne stignu brinut za bolesnike sto im u stvari JE posao.

----------


## toma_06

aldea, draga, ja sam se rasplakala čitajući tvoju priču - najveća noćna mora mi je upravo to da toma ne daj bože završi u bolnici. ljubi svoje malo zlato da što prije zaboravi to ružno iskustvo   :Love:  

a o osoblju i doktorima koji bi trebali brinuti za tu djecu - sramota! takvi ljudi ne bi ni trebali raditi na takvim mjestima.

----------


## lunic

U znak podrske ispricat cu i svoju pricu s osjeckom bolnicom i dijetetom starim tada 9 mj.
Moje dijete ima prebivaliste u Vukovaru, bili smo koncem treceg mj. tj.24.03 kod bake i deke u Belom Manastiru, dijete dobilo temperaturu i kad visem nisam mogla s cepicima i sirupom skinuti morala sam je odvesti na hitnu. Na hitnoj u BM poslije umatanja u hladne rucnike, nakon cega je dijete vristalo i poplavilo poslali su me u bolnicu u Osijek. Tamo su konstatirali upalu uha i zbog prevencije od meningitisa zadrzali je u bolnici. Nisam mogla ostati uz dijete, naravno nego sam dolazila redovito u posijete od 11 - 18 h. Tamo su me napali sto sam dijetetu davala prethodni dan krumpir pire koje sam zamutila kravljim mlijekom. Ja se tresla od straha. To se sve događalo u petak, da bi tek u ponedjeljak dobila informaciju da mi dijete ima urinarnu infekciju i ponovo drvlje i kamenje na mene kako to previjam, i obuka. 
ono sto je bio ocaj i na sto sam se zgrozila bilo je da su joj davali kelj i mljeveno meso i to svinjetina za rucak , a mene napali zbog 6 kasika krumpir pirea. Ja poludila da bi mi doktorica odrzala predavanje kako dijete od 9 mj. smije sve jesti, a ne ova moderna kuhinja. Od tada sam donosila sama kasice i hranila je sama jer sestrama i nije htjela jesti. Vristanje i plakanje za nama bilo je svakodnevno. Narednih 5 dana pokusavala sam saznati koju to bakteriju moje dijete ime, no odgovor nikako nisam dobija tipa ne zna se. Onda sam zamolila nasu pedijatricu iz Vukovara da ona nazove i pita. DObili smo odgovor da prima inekcije za upalu uha i da treba 14 dana to primati. Sve mi je bilo cudno. 8 dana boravka moje curice u bolnici bila sam na izmaku snaga i trazila da je puste uz to da cu je dovoditi na terapiju sto nisu dozvolili jer su cekali jos neke nalaze. Konacno 11 dana je pustena, uz komentar kako su je dobro izliječili jer je imala ocajne nalaze Zadnji dan boravka glavna sestra na odijelu dernjacila se na mene da nemam pravo piti i jesti u sobi s djetetom nego da moram izici van, da ne smem s njom setati i svasta nesto.Jedva sam cekala da izidjemo. Nakon boravka moje dijete i dan danas nekad place nocu, kod doktora cim udjemo vristi....
i sad konacno uzasan kraj...
Otpusno pismo nije nam bilo gotovo isti dan po pustanju nego sam ga podigla 3 dana poslije u otpusnom pismu ne spominje se upala uha, dijagnoza urinoinfekcija, a nalaz na baketerije sterilan, nije navedeno koje je to inekcije primala, tj. uopce nije navedena terapija, pise da je hranu dobro tolerirala, sto nije tocno jer je i smrsavila (btw. griz su pravili s obicnim kravljim mlijekom). Nasa pedijatrica kaze da nije upoce imala urino infekciju ....htjela sam traziti na osnovu zakona o pravima pacijenata preslik kompletne medicinske dokumentacije ali su me svi odgovarali pod izgovorom sta ako sutra preksutra bude opet morala u bolnicu. Eto tako su moje dijete drzali 11 dana....i naravno naplatili dobrano, vjerojatno i moj boravak od 11- 18. ne volim se ni sjetiti ali mi je lakse sad kad sam to podijelila sa vama.
Zato cije god dijete boravi u osjeckoj bolnici neka ima i nase iskustvo u vidu jer je ocito da trebamo nesto mijenjati. Bar da sam je odvela u vukovarsku bolnicu taj dan....

----------


## lunic

ni meni nitko nije rekao za internat za majke u osjeckoj bolnici, saznala sam 8 dana boravka dijeteta da takva mogucnost postoji....

----------


## Ancica

Ovo mi je najgori argument - a sto ako ce ti dijete opet zatrebati bolnicu pa de nemoj ih spotat jer ce ti dijete slijedeci put naribat. Ono sto mene zanima je, kako moze vise od ovog zaribat?

Iz mog osobnog iskustva, jedino ce ti biti bolje ako, kad se prema tebi nesto krivo napravi i nema naznaka da ce tvoje misljenje ili zelje uvazit, pokazes zube. Dok ne pokazes zube, ti si samo trava preko koje se gazi. Moras biti kamen na kojeg se popiknu i dobiju na znanje da o tebi moraju razmisljati kada idu tim putem.

Podrzavam te, ako ti to ista znaci, u tvojim nastojanjima da ovo kolko tolko izneses na cistac. U suprotnom ti i tvoja beba ste jedini koji ce pamtiti ovo ruzno iskustvo - osoblju u bolnici vec ste isparili iz mozga i to iskustvo vjerojatno u ovom trenutku "pruzaju" nekom drugom djetetu i njegovim roditeljima.

----------


## aldea

Lunic napisa:
*"Ono sto je bio ocaj i na sto sam se zgrozila bilo je da su joj davali kelj i mljeveno meso i to svinjetina za rucak"*

I mene je to prenerazilo, a pogotovo što je sve bilo začinjeno kao i za odrasle.

*"Zadnji dan boravka glavna sestra na odijelu dernjacila se na mene da nemam pravo piti i jesti u sobi s djetetom nego da moram izici van, da ne smem s njom setati i svasta nesto"*

Trebalo bi ostati mjesec dana tamo da naučiš što sve ne smiješ .Ne smiješ tuđoj bebi dati dudu ako plače ili nju izvući ako se zaglavila između rešetaka, ne smiješ dozvoliti djetetu da ručicama dira prozorsko staklo jer ga neće imati tko očistiti, ne smiješ donijeti svoju dekicu itd., 
itd...

A što se tiče glavne sestre...Mi smo od ponedjeljka odlazili 2 puta dnevno na injekcije.Danas smo trebali primiti zadnju bocku i doktorica nam je trebala poslije toga napisati otpusnicu ako je s nalazima krvi sve u redu.Još ja jučer navečer pitam sestru kada oni misle vaditi tu krv i da li to uopće piše u njegovoj listi, a ona reče da piše, ali ne zna zašto već nije izvađeno ako do sutra trebamo imati nalaze.I danas doktorica ustanovi da krv zaista nije izvađena, a trebala je biti jučer kada ga je obrađivala glavna sestra.Nije se mogla načuditi kako joj se mogao dogoditi takav propust.A najbolje je bilo kada je mene pitala zašto nju nisam podsjetila.Pa najbolje da mi radimo sve njihove poslove kada su toliko prezauzete, a uopće nemamo pravo ni vidjeti što piše u tim x-filesima   :Mad:

----------


## marilu

> da, nema veze...
> 
> Josipova_mama, mi smo kolegice . Meni se, ukoliko u Vinkovcima ljudi rade svoj posao, a nema razloga da ga ne rade, cini vaznija mogucnost da budes uz njega 0-24, nego ne. I, nije niti stolica bauk, ja sam na jednoj provela 7 dana (noci) i nije mi bila frka, vec treci dan spavaš ko top, jer jednostavno nemaš izbora. A cinjenica da kada god mi se klinac probudio po noći je vidio mene pokraj sebe, uvjerena sam, njemu je bila jako, jako važna (on je tada imao dvije i pol). 
> 
> jedino, ako si u Klaićevoj možeš srediti apartman, tj. da ugovorite operaciju kada apartman bude slobodan.


Dusek, vrica za spavanje, jastuk, deka, sve se to moze sa sobom ponijeti. I sve se to moze sa smjeskom i naravno upornoscu rijesiti, jer mislim da vas nitko nece izbaciti ako nikom ne smetate, a dosadno ste uporni!!  :Grin:

----------


## mama Lina

Ja sam svoje prvo djete morala radi upale pluča ostaviti u bolnici 2 tjedna, s 13 mjeseci starosti. To je bilo davne 1992. godine i što je bilo najgore djete me po ondašnjim pravilima uopće nije smjelo vidjeti. Kad smo čuli da se djete mora hospitalizirati, da ju moram tu ostaviti, uplakanu, uplašenu, bolesnu, čim se doktor maknuo pobjegli smo s djetetom kući...al nažalost upala pluča je bila prejaka i nismo mogli djetetu skinuti temperatutu i sljedeči dan smo se vratili...odslušali jezikovu juhu i ostavili djete u bolnici.  Ja sam dolazila svaki dan i donosila hranu za malu i kavu za sestre, da budu što bolje prema njoj. Smjela sam ju pogledati samo iza stupa pazeći da ona mene ne vidi. Bilo mi je strašno. Samo je plakala i koliko su sestre rekle nije htjela jesti, a kako je spavala isto mogu misliti. Kad smo je konačno dobili nakon 2 tjedna djete je bilo toliko mršavo, sama kost i koža i nije više znala hodati...  :Crying or Very sad:  grozno...

Nakon dvije godine sam ostavila svog sina u bolnici radi bronhitisa. Tad se stvar već malo promjenila...smijela sam dolaziti u posjete i biti s njim za vrijeme posjeta - svaki dan oko 2 sata dnevno, pa smo ga bar tada nahranili, jer vjerujem da to sestrama nije uspjevalo kad je bio sam uplakan, uplašen i vezan (isto s nekih 15 mjeseci)...znao je hodat al nije smio jer tko bi ga tamo pazio...
 Sva sreća pa s ostalima nisam trebala u bolnicu i nadam se da ako ikad zatrebam, za ovo moje dvoje malih, da ću moći ostati s njima...u svakom slučaju borit ću se za to...bar znam da se može...

----------


## pinocchio

mama lina, ja se samo javljam fascinirana tvojim potpisom. kapa dolje   :Naklon:

----------


## mamma san

Uh i ja!!!   :Smile:   Pretpostavljam da je kod vas uvijek veselo!!!

----------


## lunic

eto mi opet u bolnici ali ovaj put u Vukovaru. MOgu reci da je puno humaniji pristup prema majkama i bebama. Mame imaju mogucnost biti uz bebu 24 h. Dve informacije koje vas zanimaju mozete dobiti, bolnicke liste stoje u sobi uz krevet s bebama - za razliku u Osijeku, gdje ih ne mozete ni vidjeti. Moram reci da je pozitivno sto mame mogu biti uz bebe, no ocevima je dopusten boravak za vrijeme posjeta i dozvoli se boravak preko dana, no oni ne mogu biti uz svoje bebe umjesto mame 24h. Tako da mislim da je to nesto na cemu treba raditi u buducnosti u svrhu ravnopravnosti spolova. Sta recimo ako je tata samohrani roditelj?On nema pravo boravka jer nije zensko. ili recimo vecerasnji primjer gdje su doveli dijete od 17 mj, otac s njim jer je mama kuci s jednomjesecnom bebu koju doji i nije u mogucnosti biti u bolnici.Uzas je bilo gledati oceve suze pri odlasku. Na svu srecu dozvoljen mu je dnevni boravak

----------


## lunic

eto mi opet u bolnici ali ovaj put u Vukovaru. MOgu reci da je puno humaniji pristup prema majkama i bebama. Mame imaju mogucnost biti uz bebu 24 h. Dve informacije koje vas zanimaju mozete dobiti, bolnicke liste stoje u sobi uz krevet s bebama - za razliku u Osijeku, gdje ih ne mozete ni vidjeti. Moram reci da je pozitivno sto mame mogu biti uz bebe, no ocevima je dopusten boravak za vrijeme posjeta i dozvoli se boravak preko dana, no oni ne mogu biti uz svoje bebe umjesto mame 24h. Tako da mislim da je to nesto na cemu treba raditi u buducnosti u svrhu ravnopravnosti spolova. Sta recimo ako je tata samohrani roditelj?On nema pravo boravka jer nije zensko. ili recimo vecerasnji primjer gdje su doveli dijete od 17 mj, otac s njim jer je mama kuci s jednomjesecnom bebu koju doji i nije u mogucnosti biti u bolnici.Uzas je bilo gledati oceve suze pri odlasku. Na svu srecu dozvoljen mu je dnevni boravak

----------


## NICOLE

Mi imamo operaciju kukova u bolnici Šalata 28.11. danas sam zvala odjel i rekli su mi da iz tehničkih razloga ( adaptacija kuhinje ) i iz nakih drugih razloga ( nisu naveli koji )mama nemože biti uz dijete nego samo mame koje doje i to do 6mj.Ostale mame tj.roditelji mogu doći i biti uz dijete samo u vrijeme posjeta i da nigdje u zakonu ne piše drugačije.Pedagogica je uzela podatke i piatala neka pitanja a kada sam rekla da sam dojila 33mj. rekla je da zašto tako dugo,da što mi je rekao pedijatar,da to nije u redu,da se navikla na mene...Uglavnom rekla sam joj da je to moja stvar i da iz njenih usta to zvuči jako ružno.

----------


## Bubica

piše u pravilniku o pravima iz osnovnog zdr.osiguranja da do 5. god. djetetova života ima roditelj pravo na dnevni boravak uz dijete. Čl. 46. (ako se ne varam). Iskopiraj si to i nosi sa sobom (ili pokušaj dogovoriti boravak i ranije).

----------


## anjica

a od koliko do koliko sati traje dnevni boravak?

----------


## NICOLE

Isprintala sam si i nosit ću sa sobom pa ćemo vidjeti a i vezu ćemo morat potegnuti.

----------


## Bubica

tu su jako kreativni u definiranju od koliko do koliko traje dnevni boravak, ali s obzirom da u pravilniku ne pise koliko traje, a da pise da ti kao roditelj imas pravo na obrok u bolnici tijekom tog dnevnog boravka mozes inzistirati na vremenu od doručka do večere (obično od iza vizite do  iza večere).

----------


## NICOLE

Jučer dok sam sa Nicole bila na baletu malo sam pričala sa jednom mamom o tome dok se jedna druga mama nije uključila u naš razgovor.Uglavnom,njeno dijete je epileptičar i liječi se u Klaićevoj i rekla je da su tamo posjete bile od vizite do poslije večere ali da su to ukinuli i da se sada može biti samo u vrijeme posjeta i da su jako strogi.Povod tome je bila navodno ona slika izašla u novinama vezane dijece u bolnici.Po priči netko od roditelja je došao kod dijeteta,slikao dijete koje je bilo vezano i dao sliku u novine i od tada su svi pooštrili mjere a i ima roditelja , navodno , koji ništa ne žele raditi oko djece ( mjenjanje pelena...) nego žele sve da rade setre pa ih i to smeta.Uglavnom, vidjet ćemo , ja želim samo da joj pravim društvo jer će biti u gipsu i neće se moći kretati pa ipak je to operacija oba kuka, iako sam je počela i pripremati da će možda biti sama u bolnici dok joj ne dođemo u posjet.

----------


## Bubica

velim da su vrlo kreativni u ograničavanju roditeljskih prava i racionalizaciji istog. Pravilnik se nije promijenio i to je najvažnije. Inzistiraj na njemu.

----------


## Zeko1

drage rode

svoju priču o dvomjesečnoj bebi i  klaićevoj napisala sam na jednom drugom topicu. nisam pronašla imate li kakav projekt o boravku roditelja (ako ne može majka, zašto ne otac) uz dijete u bolnici 24 sata bar do djetetove 5. godine. ako imate, molim vas da me uputite gdje da pročitam o tome, rado bih se aktivno i žustro priključila, ako nemate, pokrenimo ga hitno

----------


## Bubica

Nemamo projekt ali organizirali smo nekoliko pojedinačnih akcija na tu temu: 2003. godine tribinu na tu temu, 2005. protesni mimohod "Bolesni a sami", imamo letak istog naslova. U više navrata smo po ovoj temi kontaktirali sa HZZO, ministarstvom zdravstva, pravobraniteljicom za djecu i sl. 
U svakom slučaju u dogledno vrijeme planiramo kontinuiranu kampanju koja bi obrađivala ove probleme.

----------


## TinnaZ

Zeko, možeš se uključiti i sada, uvijek se nešto radi na takvim temama i svaka ruka je dobrodošla; prije se trebaš učlaniti, imaš pristupnicu na portalu pod U akciji.

----------


## minići

> osječka bolnica jedina u Hr ima internat za majke, ali dok je moj bebač bio na intenzivnoj isto nisam mogla biti 24h uz njega iako bi me pustili kad sam god sišla



Ne znam što je "internat za mame" ali u Dubrovniku je dozvoljen boravak roditeljima uz dijete. Ako majka doji , boravak je besplatan, a ako je djete veće, treba platiti ( ne znam točno koliko jer sam ja dojila). Na intenzivnom odjelu za nedonoščad i novorođenčad nije dozvoljen boravak majkama ( što mi je razumljivo ) ali majke su smještene na istom katu na rodilištu i sestre s nedonoščadi zovu majke na dojenje kada dijete plače. Naravno ako majke naglase da žele dojiti i ako dijete nije baš na terapiji. U tom slučaju majke donose izdojeno mlijeko.

----------


## nikolicc

Ja Vam želim iznijeti svoje iskustvo boravka u bolnici.Naime kad sam imala 18 mjeseci moja mama je išla roditi brata, a mene je pazio tata.Izlila sam vrelo mlijeko na sebe i završila na dva mjeseca u bolnici.Vjerujte mi, još i danas se sjećam kako me je peklo i sjećam se ogradice kreveta i nakon toga više nisam znala hodati( mama mi je rekla) i još dugo, dugo sam se bojala bijele kute, čak i kad bih vidjela tetu iz trgovine samo bih se ukipila i vrištala.Vjerujte, boravak u bolnici bez roditelja je strašno traumatično iskustvo i nedaj Bože da moje dijete mora ići u bolnicu, a da ja nisam uz njega.

----------


## roby

Ljudi moji tj. žene. Do 5 godina *imate pravo biti uz svoje dijete u bolnici* tjekom dana. Imate za to vrijeme pravo na bolovanje. Ne dajte da vam netko to pravo ospori.... Ja sam bila s malenom u prošlom mjesecu, u početku preko dana a zatim smo ulovili apartman pa je sve bilo lakše. *imate pravo na bolovanje*. Trebate uzeti potvrdu od odjelnog liječnika da ste s djetetom i s tim ići -ne pedijatru, već liječniku opće prakse iliti obiteljske medicine. Članak 46 je jasan! Ja sam bila zbunjena i nisam znala tašto pedijatrica ne da bolovanje a tada sam poslala mail glasnogovornici HZZO-a. I na moje iznenađenje ona mi je odgovorila! Borite se za svoja prava i svoju djecu!  Osoblje na pedijatrijskim odjelima o tome pojma nema- meni su odmah rekli-nemate pravo na bolovanje....

----------


## Jaca2006

moja jedanaestomjesecna kcerka treba biti hospitalizirana na jedan dan u klaicevoj bolnici
pokusavam pronaci nacin da i ja ostanem uz nju tu noc
u klaicevoj su mi vec rekli da je to neostvarivo jer nemaju uslova za to
inace ena skroz malo doji i to sam i rekla doktorici, tako da na osnovu dojenja ne mogu ostati
citala sam pravilnik i ja sam razumjela da samo roditelji djece mladje od sest mjeseci mogu biti uz dijete i to ukoliko je dijete dojeno, jer na uputnici za majku treba stajati da ona trazi smjestaj radi dojenja
druga opcija je kako kaze pravilnik iznimna, kada jedan od roditelja djeteta mladjeg od 5 god, ima pravo na dnevni smjestaj uz dijete koje se nalazi na bolničkom liječenju u ugovornoj zdravstvenoj ustanovi za liječenje djece oboljele od akutnih bolesti na osnovi iste uputnice kojom je dijete upućeno na bolničko liječenje
sve ovo gore navedeno stoji u clanku 47, 
dakle prema tome ja nemam pravo biti uz svoje dijete  :? 
ne navodi se ni mogucnost placanja ni internata za majke

----------


## sladjanaf

mog Karla su ostavili u Zaraznoj jer su sumnjali na meningokoknu infekciju i ja sam s njim bila cijelo vrijeme.

nije se kao moglo, jer su sva TRI apartmana za mame i djecu bila zauzeta, ali smo mi bili odlučni i rekli da dijete samo ne ostavljamo. 

onda je sestra zvala šefa, koji je onda htio pričat s MM-om i bio jako ljubazan. rekao je da uvjeta nemaju, mogu mi ponudit samo stolac pored kreveta, što je meni bilo OK. i rekao da, s obzirom na sumnje koje imaju o bolesti, moraju raditi svakakve pretrage pa onda je roditeljima to teško gledati, ali ako mislimo da to možemo, nema problema.

i nije bilo nikakvih problema. nitko nije spominjao članke, pitao za dojenje, sestre i doktori su bili normalni i ljubazni.

----------

